# check out this car i found on cardomain



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

check out this bad ass car i found on cardomain

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/568357/1


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Holy freakin' description.

Nice car though.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

almost 400 WHP!!!


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

lol @ page 4


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

little on the cocky side, but I guess who wouldn't be with that power
needs to get the hood black again and get some type of different rear bumper. otherwise very impresive. I actually thought the intercooler was his grill. that things huge.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

im usually pretty down on sentras with body kits, but that one is done rather tastfully. and its damn fast too.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

that is the hugest IC i've ever seen. i thought it was his grill at first as well! then it hit me...is that relly necessary though?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah that IC is innefficient as fuck.. the end tanks are shaped all wrong. he kills flow rate with that bitch. I bet if he cut that bitch in half and got some new end tanks he will see way more hp. But that IC matches those headlights. Junk. So I give him credit for combining the two. Match made in heaven...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

agreed

it looks half ass to me


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

its a bad ass car, i bet its a blast to drive..can only wonder


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

i think this car should have 5 star for performance..well..all 5stars not a bad car @ all


----------



## Nelly17 (Feb 15, 2003)

this car is a true beast.
He was trying to sell it on ebay but he wanted WAY TOO much for it. i think i remember him aksing around 10k for it. the car is beast tho, i give him props. 392hp is enough said.

Nelly


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

10k? wow...in ways its worth it..id pay like 7500 8500max


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i hope he liks having useless lag,just sohe can have that huge,unnecessary intercooler


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i hope he liks having useless lag,just sohe can have that huge,unnecessary intercooler


lol who knows


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

that cars fucking awesome. i like these cars. 400 whp.....now i know what the "w" stand for. WOW :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

krusty said:


> that cars fucking awesome. i like these cars. 400 whp.....now i know what the "w" stand for. WOW :thumbup:



pretty much is what i said when i first seen it..my gf was like whats so specail about it...i was like only if u knew :fluffy:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> ttt


This ISN'T the classifieds. If people want to read the thread, they will. no more ttt crap.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Sorry, thread closed! Post this in the OFF-TOPIC section unless it's YOUR ride.


----------

